# Constant FPS drop in Aion



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Tech Support!

I've just bought Aion and I'm experiencing some really annoying FPS drops while playing. Usually my FPS is around 55-70, but when I get the drop, it goes down to 5-15 which is very annoying to play with. 
The duration of the FPS drop varies, sometimes it's just a couple of minutes and sometimes it's longer.

The FPS drop occours in World of Warcraft aswell.

*The Specs of my Laptop:*

Intel Duo Core 2.40GHz
4 GB RAM
NVIDIA 9600M GT
250GB HDD

I really hope some one has an answer to my problem, cause it's really annoying ;(



Yours sincerely,

Kynisk.


----------



## Janazar (Sep 29, 2009)

Take a look at where you are when this is happening. You could be dealing with an overload. If it's happening primarily in cities or areas where there are a lot of people running around, it's probably your vid card trying to catch up with all the changing information it needs to display. Remember, laptops usually use shared memory for video, which compounds the issue. 

Take some notes on when this is happening. If you're seeing it more in busy areas, this is probably exactly what you're seeing.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

I don't think that is the issue because it just happened with no people around and not being in a city. And the issue you described, how is it fixable?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Kynisk, welcome to TSF

If you're getting fps drops when not much is happening on the screen, and it's happening in more than one game, it could be background activity from another program (security, updates, scans, etc).

Check in Task Manager to see what other programs are running and look for any CPU/RAM spikes while playing.

How much space is left on your 250gb hard drive, and have you defragged recently?

What's your graphics card temperature at idle and while playing a fullscreen game?

Are your chipset drivers, device drivers, MS updates and DirectX all up to date?


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

The background activity cant be the problem, cause Aion is the only program using "much" CPU. 

There's 172GB left on my HDD and I haven't defragged recently, but the game was installed yesterday.

How can I check the tempatures on my computer? 

All drivers etc. should be up2date, cause Windows7 usually announce when they're not.

Yours sincerely,

Kynisk


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You can use nTune in the nvidia control panel to monitor the graphics card temperature.

Also, make a note of all the system temperatures and PSU voltages in BIOS. Then reboot and run *Everest* (go to Computer>Sensor) in the background while playing a fullscreen games for a few minutes or until it starts to lag. Post back with both sets of readings so we can compare the idle and stressed performance.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

If it's a heating problem how can it be solved then? It's a laptop so I can't really fit any fans into it. I've been suggested to buy a coolerpad actually, for laptops. Have you got any experience with them, whether they're any good?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Your problem might not be caused by heat or weak power output, but these are just the first things to check.

Cooling pads are essential for laptops that are used for playing games.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

I just looked in my BIOS and I couldn't find any tempature or voltage values in there :/

And the program Everest does not show any temperatures under Sensors :/

Okay, I now got the Everest program to show temperatures of my HDD, is that the only temperature it can show? 

And the NVIDIA control panel, doesn't have any nTune, where I can toggle the temperature of my GFX. Atleast I can't find it in mine?


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes chill pads help on most laptops.
Real Temp also shows your GPU temp as well as CPU.
its a free program.
http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Everest is probably not compatible with your system, that's why it can't show the other temps. You can also try using SensorsView.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

I've uploaded two pictures of the programs you adviced me to use.

http://img340.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=temperaturesatcomputers.png

The first picture in the link is my computer shortly after upstart when it has been powered off during the night.

The second picture is a pic of the programs used while I play AION and the FPS drop happens.

I hope it tells you something that might be able to help me 

I decided to upload another pic of the happening a second time, hope that might help 



I've been looking at two cooling pads and I would like to ask you guys if any of you have experience(s) with any of the two.

CoolerMaster:
http://eu.coolermaster.com/products/product.php?language=eu&act=detail&tbcate=230&id=2923

ZALMAN:
http://www.zalman.com/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?idx=280

Yours sincerely,

Kynisk.


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

Personally I like the Zalman. the other one I am not familiar with.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is one of the best:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834997410


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

That sure is a fan!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The other two are glorified aluminum binders. You'd be sorry to not follow Phaedrus's advice. 

You want airflow and having lots of metal in front of a fan does not increase the airflow. I convinced my girlfriend to get that laptop fan for her laptop too. It keeps it really nice and cool.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

But do you guys think that it is a heating problem?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

It's very likely, laptops are all prone to overheating and playing games on them only increases heat output. Overheating causes your CPU and GPU to underclock themselves to prevent damage, which causes the FPS drops.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

Is there any way to increase the performance by tweaking something in the BIOS? When I bought the laptop, there were some settings that had to be disabled for it to work properly, so the BIOS might not be set up correct? For a gaming purpose? Or am I completely off?

And by tweaking I do not mean overclocking. I'm just curious if a BIOS could have been set "wrong" ?


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

that http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16834997410 
got alot of bad reviews why when i baught my wifes i did not look at it.


----------



## Kynisk (Sep 29, 2009)

The link is not working :/


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You shouldn't be messing with the bios settings on a laptop. They are very non customizable. The voltages should be kept the same as you increase it a bit and your PSU for the laptop could get easily fired. There usually is no underclocking or overclocking options. 

Usually you just leave your laptop be for the bios and control the underclocking from your battery program.


----------



## Reece12sky (Jun 25, 2008)

maybe its just because aion should be called anal , because thats what NCsoft is , lol , i've tried multiple games now crysis , WoW, Assassins Creed , only game i get poo fraps in , would be aion o.o


----------

